# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  kampann got ****ed

## kenton

anyone see last nights UFC live on VS. the kampmann v. sanchez fight? Am i alone in thinking martin won that fight? Anyone see diego's face afterwards? The judges and dana white say that the amount of attempted takedowns and the amount of flurries diego threw controlled the fight and made him win, but in my opinion a stuffed takedown is more of a victory and LANDED punches mean more than thrown ones. I agree that diego MIGHT have won that 3rd round but that would still make it 2-1 kampmann. This shit happens too often this is the poison of the UFC.

----------


## zimmy

It was a close fight but I think the decision was right. One of the main scoring things is AGGRESSION. If they scored like boxing, the fight defiantely would have went to kampann. Diego's percentage of landing couldn't have been more than 20%

----------


## BgMc31

I agree Zimmy. We've discussed boxing in the past and boxing puts more emphasis on punches landed, but I believe MMA puts more emphasis on effective aggression. I had the fight going to Kampman, but I'm a old boxing fan, but I wasn't upset by the decision because it could have went either way, IMO.

----------


## Hunter

I had the fight for Kappman. Well effective agression scores high in mma. I saw a lot of aggression very little effective aggression. Diego landed one takedown and all others were easily stuffed. Most of his combinations missed and besides the flurry in the 2nd he did not control the ring to any great extent in my opinion. The third round I deffiantly gave it to Diego. 

It was close and could have went either way. I think this fight showed Diego belongs at 155. I would bet that if he rematched Fitch it would get ugly for Diego.

With penn moving up to 170, Florian dropping down to 145. Diego could be top three very quickly. Something he wont accomplish at 170.

Tons of interesting fights for him at 155

Jim Miller, Gray Maynerd, Frankie Edgar, Sean Sherk, Evan Dunham, etc

At 170 he has lost to the top guys. His size and wrestling isnt enough at 170 and he isn't slick enough off his back. Imho moving up was a mistake. On a side note nice to see him back with Greg Jackson.

----------


## zimmy

yah...he didn't hold his weight very well at all. I'm not used to seeing him so NOT explosive. Great fight though. Kappman got some great take down defense.

----------


## Hunter

> yah...he didn't hold his weight very well at all. I'm not used to seeing him so NOT explosive. Great fight though. Kappman got some great take down defense.


I agree whole heartily. Someone with a little more punching power would have ended it.

----------


## fourloco

there is nothing more i hate then seeing the typical wrestler do his ground and pound and not do any damage. judges overrate takedowns. at the end of the fight u can clearly see who did more damage. enough said

----------


## zimmy

lol damage? Really? When elbows are allowed (and often used just FOR CUTTING) and gloves this small, cuts are just that...cuts. Many fighters have won while looking like they just got killed in terms of damage. Nothing to do with this fight, I'm speaking in general. Also takedowns say alot...shows control and dominance.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Diego clearly lost that fight.

Aggression is such bullshit when it comes to judging .... moving forward, throwing bombs while at the same time getting blasted with counters shouldn't be rewarded. 

He was one for fifteen on take-down attempts ... and when he did get him down, Kampmann got right back up. 1/15 isn't exactly control and dominance.

The problem lies in the judging system as well as the judges themselves. Most judges have no idea what they're looking at.

----------


## kenton

exactly thats the whole reason i started this thread. I understand some of the key points people are making about diego but like I and others have said if kampmann landed 80-90% of his punches (even if there were less thrown than deigo) and stuffed 80-90% of diegos punches and takedowns and mean its right there in black and white. what else could any judge be looking for? you say not to hype up the cut and damage aspect,fine, but when you look at percentage landed vs attempts and really the fight as a whole its hard for me to see how diego won. To say he won the whole fight based on his AGGRESSION... thats crazy!

----------

